

Review My App: In That Box for iOS -- Organize your storage containers - mmorris
http://inthatbox.com

======
mistermann
Great idea, but I suspect too painful to type in contents. How about
this...let me take multiple photos while filling the box, integrate it with
your website, then later I can inventory items I want to by viewing the
pictures for each box. Or if not, i can quickly skim through boxes and just
look at the pics if i'm looking for something.

Typing on a regular keyboard is a must. Website integration is a must. I'd use
an online app like that for lots of things, especially if it bad a nice iPhone
app. I've been unable to find my travel router twice in the last 6 months,
even though I swore I wouldn't forget where I put it each time!!

How long until RFID tags are cheap enough that we can just attach one to every
new thing we purchase?

~~~
mmorris
I've been planning to integrate a web-based version, but I hadn't considered
the photos first, title later idea. I'll have to think about how it would in
to the existing interface, but that certainly seems like it has potential.
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
mmorris
Hi HNers,

In That Box is a side project I've been working on, partially as a way to
learn more about iOS development.

Last week I released the latest version which adds a number of new features
and brings it past MVP status. I'd love to hear what you think about the app.
I've included some promo codes below -- if you like the app I'd really
appreciate a review on the app store.

Thanks, Matt

 _Please comment when you use a code so people know which are used!_

Promo codes (US only):

    
    
      3EANWPMAEFJ6
      RK69X6HHY9MH
      FY9JLX9PR6H6
      YLRTHM6337AR
      W7LFWTH4TK79
      6E673PM3NTAH
      P4JY73X996ME
      X7NALYPM4ENN

------
seehafer
Used RK69X6HHY9MH. Been looking for something like this for a while. Will
write a review after using it for a couple of days.

~~~
mmorris
Hope you find it useful. Thanks for checking it out.

------
JohnnyBrown
Used FY9JLX9PR6H6. Thanks. I take it you've read Makers by Cory Doctorow?

~~~
mmorris
I never have read it, but I will definitely check it out. Looks like it's even
available for free online.

~~~
JohnnyBrown
Ya Doctorow writes everything under creative commons or some such license. I
mentioned it because there's a fictional technology very similar to your app
in it

------
desigooner
used 3EANWPMAEFJ6.

Seems good so far. Will have to play around a bit more. will leave a review on
app store after using it for longer.

~~~
mmorris
Okay, thank you for checking it out.

